# Haul : Fafi!



## SELFstyled (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted so I'm terribly out of the loop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope everyone is doing well! 

Anyway, I wanted to show off a few things I've bought recently, so let's start off with Fafi yes? I was invited to the preview party on the 10th & picked up a few things while I was there...

















* More (detailed) pix of my Fafi haul *HERE* (towards the bottom). 

I ordered a few more things (_Verve-Acious_, the other two dolls, a shirt, a _Utterly Frivolous_ lipstick and _Squeeze It_ lipglass) from the collection. I'm expecting to get those on Tuesday & will be taking photos of those too. 

I'm really loving this collection. I haven't bought a lot of MAC in a long time as the previous collections just didn't appeal to me but this time I went a little crazy haha.

So yeah, thanks for looking!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet haul! Enjoy all your stuff! I love layin' low pp! The paint pots and lipsticks are def. my favs from this collection (well forsure the ones I bought anyways)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 17, 2008)

Fabulous hauling!!!  I love the quads!!!  And you take such pretty pictures of your MAC collection!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 17, 2008)

Great haul! And I have to agree, those are gorgeous makeup pics. You are making me wish that I ordered the #2 quad and an iridescent powder now


----------



## Meryl (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow.  You did great!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 17, 2008)

this is awsome pics and makeup! enjoy!


----------



## sass000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice haul and those paint pot colors look so pretty


----------



## Jot (Feb 17, 2008)

nice haul x


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2008)

Your pics are great, it makes the paint pots look yummy. The blushes look wonderful in the first shot.Enjoy


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2008)

Would you mind sharing what kind of camera/lights you used in your photos???


----------



## nikki (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## User40 (Feb 17, 2008)

Fantastic haul, beautiful pics. I've missed seeing your hauls and gorgeous photos!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed posting here, been so busy with the 'real world' hehe.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Would you mind sharing what kind of camera/lights you used in your photos???_

 
For these I just used my little Sony Cybershot P200, natural window light for most photos.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_
For these I just used my little Sony Cybershot P200, natural window light for most photos._

 
Thanks so much for the info! I ordered the Rollickin PP because of your photo & anther review.

BTW...your avatar/photo...you are very pretty!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 17, 2008)

awesome haul


----------



## kimb (Feb 18, 2008)

VERY NICE. I'd say you picked out a nice amount  of things!


----------



## user46 (Feb 18, 2008)

great haul! those are amazing pictures, by the way


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought I'd post the rest of the collection I ordered online...
































Aaaand here's everything (well, minus the shirt haha)






Whew!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Thanks so much for the info! I ordered the Rollickin PP because of your photo & anther review.

BTW...your avatar/photo...you are very pretty!_

 
Isn't it a pretty colour? Very unexpected I think. And thank you kindly!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cute picks!


----------



## IXIXXI (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't see the pics. I love Fafi.


----------

